# My computer freezes every few minutes!



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

My computer keeps freezing every few minutes. Control Alt Delete doesn't help because everything's completely frozen! When there's sound the computer makes a really wierd noise when it's frozen. The only thing I do is restart it, but a few minutes later it does the same exact thing! Please help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If this started recently you may want to try restoring a recovery point that was created back before you started having the problem. 

If you've installed or upgraded any software recently, try uninstalling it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.

Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

I've tried that one, it doesn't work...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.

If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.

Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Please post your full computer specifications inlcuding make and model of power supply.
> 
> If your system is oem i.e one you have bought from a shop such as a dell, hp or compaq please post the model number.
> 
> Posting your specs can help us to help you better.


It's an HP Model #: a6217c
processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 400+ 2.40 GHz
Memory (RAM): 2.00 GB
System Type: 32-bit Operating System


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you changed anything recently like the hardware or any software?


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> have you changed anything recently like the hardware or any software?


No, not at all.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest checking memory and hard drive for faults or errors first. If those both check out fine, then remove everything that is not critical from the system start up using a clean boot configuration:

Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program

In order to test the hard drive you can run one of the diagnostic programs below. The files, in ISO format, will need to be burned to a CD using a program that can burn CD image files.


Hitachi Drive Fitness Test
Downloads


Western Digital
WD Support / Downloads / Select Product
(choose your product and select Data Lifeguard Diagnostic)


Seagate
| Seagate

To test RAM:

MemTest86:
Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

To burn an ISO file to CD:
Burnaware Technologies Downloads


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the power supply question is important see if you can provide the details. Also go to start ,search and type:- eventvwr.msc (press enter) have a look through and tell us what events register around your freeze.


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the help, I believe that I've fixed the problem.


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay I thought I fixed it, but then it happened again and then this popped up:
A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.*
PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
[...]
Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x0000004E (0x00000099, 0x0001928A, 0x00000002, 0x00019679)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you still havent told us what make and model your power supply is. If you do not know open the case and have a look at it there will be a label on it.

also download CPUID hardware monitor and tell us what it says for temps and voltages

please follow the steps advised above also in regards to running memtest86


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, the power supply question is important see if you can provide the details. Also go to start ,search and type:- eventvwr.msc (press enter) have a look through and tell us what events register around your freeze.


Sorry it's taken so long to answer, I'm not sure how to figure out the power supply, but the event it says is Service Control Manager.


----------



## Jsal (Dec 24, 2011)

JMPC said:


> I would suggest checking memory and hard drive for faults or errors first. If those both check out fine, then remove everything that is not critical from the system


I've done this and they've all passed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Jsal said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to answer, I'm not sure how to figure out the power supply, but the event it says is Service Control Manager.


I explained how to find out your psu type. You open the case and look at the psu it will have a label on it


----------

